
Decode This Heart - anbux
https://github.com/susam/heart/blob/master/heart.c
======
anbux
#include <stdio.h>

void print_heart(void) { const int show[] = {'.', '@', ' ', '\n'}; const int
love[] = { 252, 7, 252, 7, 72, 6, 29, 6, 36, 6, 29, 6, 72, 7, 60, 6, 17, 22,
17, 6, 12, 6,

    
    
                  17, 22,           17,  6,
               60, 7, 52, 6,     13,  46,  13,
             6, 13, 46, 13, 6, 52, 7, 48, 6, 13,
            62, 5, 62, 13,  6, 48,  7, 48, 6, 13,
            18, 1, 70, 13,  6, 48,  7, 48, 6, 13,
            126, 13, 6, 48, 7, 52, 6, 13,  38, 2,
             38, 13, 6,  52, 7,  60, 6,  17, 94,
               17, 6,  60, 7,  72, 6,  17, 22,
                  3, 18,  17, 6, 72, 7, 84,
                     6, 17,  46,  17, 6,
                        84, 7, 96, 6,
                           17, 22,
                             17,
    
            6, 96, 7, 108, 6,  13, 6, 13, 6, 108, 7,
            120,  6, 5,  6, 120, 7,  252, 7, 252, 7,
        };
        const char *say[] = {"", "Cutie Pai,", "I love you!", "-- Susam"};
        size_t i;
        int j;
        for (i = 0; i < sizeof love / sizeof *love; i++)
            if (love[i] < 4)
                printf("%s", say[love[i]]);
            else
                for (j = 0; j < love[i] / 4; j++)
                    putchar(show[love[i] % 4]);

}

int main() { print_heart(); return 0; }

Decode the above code written by Susam Pal.

